# Front lower adjustable arms for R32



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Anyone know who does front LOWER adjustable arms for R32 GTR (the ones from the subframe out to the hubs not the caster arms from lower arm forward to subframe)

must be for 4wd GTR.

Cheers


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cant you make some ?


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ikeya Formula might have something: + + + IKEYA FORMULA CO.,LTD. + + +


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Cant you make some ?


Sure could and probably will end up doing that, just wanted to see what was out there in case they wern't very expensive or if there were some good used ones around.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Buy some Ikeya's Rob....Copy them....And sell them cheaper, And I'll buy a set too!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> Buy some Ikeya's Rob....Copy them....And sell them cheaper, And I'll buy a set too!


Lol, no need to copy, I'll come up with something and if you want a set let me know.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Something with adjustable kingpin height would be good to reduce the bumpsteer that lowered R32's have....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's Bob's Ikeya's, A few pics down the page.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120045-fourtoes-blue-30-two-3.html


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah I saw those and asked him about them, looks like they are about usd950 a set + shipping.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Anyone know who does front LOWER adjustable arms for R32 GTR (the ones from the subframe out to the hubs not the caster arms from lower arm forward to subframe)
> 
> must be for 4wd GTR.
> 
> Cheers


Driftworks sell them. Likewise Apex (might be KTS or Megan rebranded).

Not used either though the Apex items use an integral tension rod which seems to be the same for any version (S13, R32 etc) which I find a little strange given that the tensions rods are different between the GTR and the others...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> looks like they are about usd950 a set + shipping.


Hence the reason I don't own a set....Drug money!:runaway:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cris said:


> Driftworks sell them. Likewise Apex (might be KTS or Megan rebranded).
> 
> Not used either though the Apex items use an integral tension rod which seems to be the same for any version (S13, R32 etc) which I find a little strange given that the tensions rods are different between the GTR and the others...


I had a look on driftworks and couldn't see any for 4wd GTR? plenty of 2wd stuff, can you send a link or post a pic?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nagisa Auto do them too

Nagisa Auto - Pillowball Rear Lower Arm - Nissan GTR - Nengun Performance

Exchange rate is a killer at the moment.

The Ikeya ones are more of a copy of the style of the Group A arms but they are fairly heavy. Also plenty of options for rollcentre correction from the likes of Moonface Racing.


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> Buy some Ikeya's Rob....Copy them....And sell them cheaper, And I'll buy a set too!


Cause stealing other's designs is perfectly legal and acceptable?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Chokonen888 said:


> Cause stealing other's designs is perfectly legal and acceptable?


Its happened to me a couple of times now and it wasn't nice to see but there's **** all one can do about it, hence me not wanting to do it to others :thumbsup:

I have come up with my own design, totally different to all the ones I have seen and IMO they address at least 1 usefull point missed by others.

Sub boy, you keen for a full lower setup (2 x lower arms, 2 x caster arms) at around 1/2 the going rate of the others? If so, let me know and I'll do 2 sets while I do mine.

Rob


----------



## jonn (Oct 7, 2006)

If you haven't thought of it already, look into making them adjustable on the car. The IF ones have to be disconnected from them inner ball joint, adjusted and then reconnected. It's a pain in the arse but they are the best out there (so far).


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jonn said:


> If you haven't thought of it already, look into making them adjustable on the car. The IF ones have to be disconnected from them inner ball joint, adjusted and then reconnected. It's a pain in the arse but they are the best out there (so far).


:thumbsup: That is my 1 usefull point to address, lol.


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its happened to me a couple of times now and it wasn't nice to see but there's **** all one can do about it, hence me not wanting to do it to others :thumbsup:
> 
> I have come up with my own design, totally different to all the ones I have seen and IMO they address at least 1 usefull point missed by others.
> 
> ...


It takes some time and money but you can do something about it. I've successfully sued about 3 different Chinese companies in the past. None are still in business. 

That being said, genuinely improving upon an existing design is not copying so if that's what you're doing, more power to yah!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jonn said:


> The IF ones have to be disconnected from them inner ball joint, adjusted and then reconnected. It's a pain in the arse but they are the best out there (so far).


Any pix of them?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Bought a set from this guy maybe 2 years ago,they are on a buddies car in Florida,got them from this guy
GODSPEED 90-91-92-93 300ZX Z32 FRONT LOWER CONTROL ARM on eBay.ca (item 300442650045 end time 31-Jul-10 18:27:49 EDT)
They were pretty damn cheap.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cheers but thats 2wd, totally different animal.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Sub boy, you keen for a full lower setup (2 x lower arms, 2 x caster arms) at around 1/2 the going rate of the others? If so, let me know and I'll do 2 sets while I do mine.
> 
> Rob


Make it 3 sets mate :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> Make it 3 sets mate :thumbsup:


Will do.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> Make it 3 sets mate :thumbsup:


Three sets must make them cheaper!:clap::nervous::chairshot

Yeah, I'll take a set.

Without telling you how to suck eggs... Could we have Adjustable Roll Centre/Bump steer, as well as Camber?

I already have Adjustable Caster Rods with pillow ball joints, Will your design have their own Caster arms, or will they have bolt on locatons?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm doing new lower arms for camber and caster arms to suit, the plan is that both will be adjustable without having to undo either end.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Rob, would you be able to do a set in the future? or just doing one batch soonish and thats it?

I'm still working towards getting the v8 running, so I have to stay focussed on that before messing with suspension!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, looks like I'll make a decent jig so I can do more as required.

I'll get the first 2-3 sets done and on cars, go on chassis machine etc and check the settings and range etc and do some testing and go from there.

Rob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I had a look on driftworks and couldn't see any for 4wd GTR? plenty of 2wd stuff, can you send a link or post a pic?


You are, of course, correct. Getting my front and rear arms mixed up. D'oh!

Interesting to note that the linked Godspeed stuff seems to be identical to Driftworks stuff but for the colour...


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

What happened to these Rob? You still making them?


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)

Did theses get made at all??? Anyone


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Proper thread resurrection..

You could also search for lower adjustable arms available for a z32 300zx...

Get your Driftworks Front & Rear Adjustable Lower Arms Nissan S13 S14 S

A lot of suspension arms are compatible across the S z32 and r32/3/4 models


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Proper thread resurrection..
> 
> You could also search for lower adjustable arms available for a z32 300zx...
> 
> ...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would avoid drift works arms they self destruct and rust up pretty quick also the rose joint is not of the best quality.


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)

Random question but are R32 GTS-t front caster arms the same as R32 GTR front caster arms?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

YB0THA said:


> Random question but are R32 GTS-t front caster arms the same as R32 GTR front caster arms?


No, GTS arms have narrower bushes, and GTR ones also have a kink in them to allow for the wider tyres steering angle


----------

